
If you applied to YC this cycle, please put your email in your profile - pg
A significant number of applicants seem to have overlooked this part of the application instructions:<p><pre><code>    1. Please put your email address in the email field of your profile.
</code></pre>
If you applied this cycle, please do that, or we'll have no way to notify you later today.
======
boredguy8
I'm curious, if you have a moment PG: how much does not doing something like
that peeve you?

On the one hand, such detail-oriented mistakes aren't necessarily bad,
especially in people who know how to notice when they miss them and it
matters.

On the other hand, sometimes details can kill you: You show up 15 minutes late
when it _matters_.

Does someone not including their e-mail ever push you from "go" to "no go" on
an application? Why or why not?

~~~
StavrosK
I suspect that, by the time they check the profile for an email, they've
committed enough to at least try and contact the guy some other way.

~~~
nkassis
Well they probably have and automated script for rejection letters. Too many
applications to do by hand.

------
scott_s
Observation: this is a time sensitive post by the forum's
owner/maintainer/main moderator on the original topic of the forum. Yet, he
did not need to rely on a "sticky" thread or any other kind of special
modifier.

~~~
bdr
"Sticky" threads are typically seen in forums where the threads are ordered by
time of most recent comment. They make more sense in that context.

~~~
scott_s
One may also assume they're necessary in a forum where new posts are buried
less than an hour after they're posted.

------
StavrosK
Will rejected applicants also receive emails?

~~~
twitter_v2
Positive thinking dude!

~~~
StavrosK
Dude I'm just worried about all the other guys!

------
ntoshev
Why don't you validate this in software on application time? Just put a big
warning on every save and don't allow final submit.

------
kellyreid
on behalf of everyone in the chat room who is incessantly asking, when should
we expect notification (either way). people are consumed by this question and
meaningful business/coding discussion has ceased.

~~~
MrFlibble
See, this is where a fake notification date for the 3rd could be useful. That
way when you get notified a day early on the 2nd, you are pleasantly surprised
and haven't been dwelling on it all day.

~~~
pg
10 pm is a fake notification time.

~~~
MrFlibble
Ha! I like the cut of your jib.

------
Swizec
All commenters: please stop being nervous, it's rubbing off on me and I'm
supposed to get some sleep tonight.

Thank you.

~~~
twitter_v2
ahhrr it's contagious!

------
citizenkeys
So who here applied?

And if you applied, what's the link to your application video?

We got a very good collection of links to ycombinator application videos going
on over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1862327>

My application was WikiTorrents.org itself:
<http://wikitorrents.org/wiki/ycombinator_applicants>

------
ploonky
If my team and I did not have a email address in the email field yesterday,
Nov 2nd, will we not be notified at all to being accepted or not? I updated
the email field in the profile to include our email, but not til this morning,
Nov 3rd.

~~~
seizeyourfame
I am in the same boat. Not sure what to make of it. Good, bad, or neither.

------
puppetsock

      (def check-usernames (u)
        (or (nil? u)
          (and
            (has-email? (user (car u)))
            (check-usernames (cdr u)))))
    

or something

------
goodlab
Fingers still crossed! Probably sleep with them crossed as well.

